# Why so uptight?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I can be pretty uptight and sometimes judgmental of others. The ironic thing is that I create this judgment based on unreliable facts. I sometimes will see someone acting a total goof and say they are out of line or too eccentric, but who am I to say they can't do what they enjoy doing? If anything, I'm killing the attitude of happiness and freedom of expression. I wish I could be joyful like that! I wish I could be eccentric and jump off the walls without a care in the world! So this one's to all those who bring color into our worlds! I have much more to learn about you than I previously realized! Cheers!


----------



## danstelter (Jan 16, 2009)

Great job recognizing one of your character flaws, and I have suffered from this one at times too. What I've found that this means for me is that I am jealous of other people who can do things so easily that I find so difficult to do, and I feel that I need to bring them down to my level of misery, and this is a belief that many people, wittingly or not, subscribe to. However, I learned that rather than add to the misery and disgust in the world, it is better for me to focus on myself and learn how I can be more socially interactive and have more fun. I watch other people and try to pick up on some things that they can do, and I find myself much happier and filled with more optimism when I let go of other people and just focus on what I can do to improve as a person.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yes, it's interesting you mention this. It's amazing how some of us, me included, get frustrated at another's actions (being within non threatening terms). I have this girl at my work who for the longest time I thought was uncaring of others and her eccentricism gave her an unapologetic mannerism, or at least what I saw. Truth is, she's just happy. Sure, she can be a little unforgiving but who isn't? I'm the one with the problem. I remember the first week (1 year ago) I started working at my job and she was always asking questions that I wasn't ready for and it used to frustrate me because there was like no courtesy with her, she's so blatant, and I always feel on guard around her. Some people softly ease into stuff but she's like WHAM BAM and that frustrated me and it made for a bad first impression that still lasts today I think because we are so different. She obviously has a better coping mechanism than me because she can enjoy herself even with the adversity I've seen her through, but me on the other hand, I have a hard time with it sometimes. It's my problem. Sometimes I want people to change to accommodate my attitude and mannerisms but that ain't going to happen, so why get upset how other's act? Why can't we just accept that people are unique? We, I, whoever should just step up and stop judging others on how they seem to be and learn to appreciate their differences because it's a hell of a lot better than getting all upset about it. Even though I said these things I know I'll struggle with this my entire life. How hypercritical lol.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Another thing that gets me a lot is first impressions. They say first impressions make a lasting one, and I think that may be somewhat true. What's interesting and crappy at the same time is something I’ve noticed about myself: it's not always the person that makes the impression on me, but sometimes it's my own mood that can dictate that. The crappy part is that if I'm feeling bad for whatever reason I can sometimes be negative and that negativity is sometimes linked to that new first impression. Honestly, I just want to go and relax by myself, collect my thoughts when I'm negative so I can be more positive around others but that' snot possible at work where we have to stay around others. I don't think it's impossible to change your views on someone over time but that first impression somehow always seems to be etched into who this new person is, and I wish that wasn't always the case. Blah, perhaps I'm totally off on this but it seems to a happen a lot to me.


----------

